# 150G stocking Haps / Peacocks & Mbuna



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks for all your help on the forum here at this thread :
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=372778

Looking for new suggestions with Peacock and Haps mixed with Mbuna.
Tank is 6' long, 29" tall, 18" wide , and 150 Gallons

I have now decided to stick with all Male Haps and Peaceful Mbuna. I would like the tank peaceful as possible, and really do like them both. Therfor, I decided to mix the more peaceful Mbuna in with the Male Haps and Peacock. I could eliminate the peacocks to go with more Haps if it would bring more peace into the tank

I think the stocking will be something like this, I'm open for Suggestions:

6 x Yellow labs 4M & 2F Mbuna
6x Acei Mbuna 4M & 2F

P&H List , suggestions :

1X Male Blue Moorli ( HAP ) I love this fish!
1x Male Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef) ( HAP )
1x Male Super Red Empress ( HAP )
1X Male Dragon Blood or can I do 2 ? ( Peacock ) Should I do this fish?
1X Male Dominant Fryeri Eletric Blue ( HAP ) ( This is one of my FAV fish ! )
1X Male Benga Sunshine ( peacock yellow ) 
1X Male Lwanda Peacock

Here is a picture of the tank, all though I will open it up now, and move the rock to 2 piles on each side now, if going with P&H also


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Although labs and acei might do better than others with heavy male ratios...I would not shoot for 4m:2f. I would still shoot for 1m:4f.

I personally have never had luck with labs and acei with multiple males/tank. Also since males are females are identical, there is no advantage to having more males.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Ok thank you. Do you think I should stick with Acei, or is their another Mbuna that may get along better such as Maingano ?

Or, do you think just leave less Mbuna to stress out the Haps, and just go with 6 Yellow labs and rest Haps?

I'm still flipping back and forth , I don't want a blood bath on my hands, But have decided with the wife we would like more Haps then Mbuna's

If this is a problem, I may just go back to a all Mbuna tank. I don't want to do something then regret it down the road over loosing allot of fish and feeling guilty

I have allot of tank to fill, and really thought the presence of some larger fish, Haps or something in the 8"+ range would look really nice, as a trophy pc , or pcs swimming through the tank


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Labs are usually fine. Acei are a little riskier, but in a big tank with the medium aggression haps/peacocks you have chosen they should be fine. Maingano are very aggressive.

The benga might be your wimpiest selection. I might do usisya instead.

But I would not expect a blood bath. Just some fish will not color up and maybe even lurk under the surface...you can just remove them as required.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Ok thank you. I'm open to suggestions, as I really don't know what fish do best each other, other then picking out colorful fish online, lol

So Yellow Labs are fine. Anything else besides Acei that might do better?

Do you think these Haps at full growth will be ok in a 150 ?

So I'll have 6 larger Haps swimming around, a 8"+ Blue Moorli swiiming around , and about a dozen or less Mbuna

Should be a active tank, with lots going on right?


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

New revised lit :

6 x Yellow labs 1M & 4F Mbuna
6x Acei Mbuna 1M & 4F

P&H List , suggestions :

1X Male Blue Moorli ( HAP ) I love this fish!
1x Male Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef) ( HAP )
1x Male Super Red Empress ( HAP )
1X Male Dragon Blood or can I do 2 ? ( Peacock ) Should I do this fish?
1X Male Dominant Fryeri Eletric Blue ( HAP ) ( This is one of my FAV fish ! )
1X Male Usisya ( peacock yellow ) 
1X Male Lwanda Peacock


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

Acei are one of the larger Mbuna species and from what I've read they tend to like to occupy the upper half of the tank, which is great in a tank your size but....so do Haps. I could be wrong but you may want to pick a different Mbuna species than the Acei. I know you're not crazy about Rusties but they are one of the more timid Mbuna species and would probably work great in this setup.

Another thought...you always wanted Demasoni. I don't know...maybe they'll work?

I always liked the Venestus (giraffe) Hap :fish:


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks buddy I appreciate it. I didn't know that !

Man you found it !! The Venestus (giraffe) Hap is a must! I always see those in the videos, and didn't know the name ! OMG thanks ! I love that fish! Time to edit the list again, hahaaha, I need to get a bigger tank all ready! ROFL ! :dancing:

I think Rusties will look allot like the P&H

What about white top hara, or orange Zebras ?

Ohh, your right! I would love to throw a dozen Desmasoni with yellow labs in ! Whhhoooo! Think they would work those little devils, lol !


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

fltekdiver said:


> New revised lit :
> 
> 6 x Yellow labs 1M & 4F Mbuna
> 6x Acei Mbuna 1M & 4F
> ...


Revised list! Keep the suggestions guys! Thanks Rogerthat!

5 x Yellow labs 1M & 4F Mbuna
5x ( Mbuna Unknown )

1X Male Venestus (giraffe) Hap ( I love this fish! )
1X Male Blue Moorli ( HAP ) I love this fish!
1x Male Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef) ( HAP )
1x Male Super Red Empress ( HAP )
1X Male Dragon Blood or can I do 2 ? ( Peacock ) Should I do this fish?
1X Male Dominant Fryeri Eletric Blue ( HAP ) ( This is one of my FAV fish ! )
1X Male Usisya ( peacock yellow ) 
1X Male Lwanda Peacock[/quote]


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Since I'll be doing a mix og P&H, with Mbuna , I would really like to re-do my aquascaping. The tank just looks bland. I set it up for Mbuna with tons of caves, but It just looks bland

I was thinking, removing the fake right rock under the pile, and move more rocks into the pile on the left side.

The right side just leaving the one large rock with all the holes

The middle open

I'd really like to add some plants, driftwood, or something to bring color into the tank. I'm aware driftwood may lower the PH, and Mbuna don't like plants, they tear them up

Any suggestions? My aquascaping all though it has a tons of caves, just look bland. Or should I leave it and just add some fake plants in the rear corners?


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

I would remove the fake rock and stack the rock a little tighter. They don't need all of the open space, the Mbuna prefer space or territory they can defend. Since your tank is so tall, I would try to stack the rock to half the tank height on one side and just a couple of rocks and a piece of wood if you really want it on the right side. Then, again due to the size of your tank, throw in those 3' fake bamboo plants in each corner. They will hide the filter intakes, add some color and provide something for the Haps to hide behind.

Don't add any driftwood in the tank now, wait until after your cycle is finished.

If you run with the Demasoni and Yellow Labs for the Mbuna...go with 1m:4f labs and 12 Demasoni. Then your Haps.


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

The White Top Hara and the Zebra are probably a bit too aggressive for your mix. My male White Top is the tank boss in my stock....he can be territorial at times.


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

Oh...and the male White Top....he's got teeth! Not kidding, I can visibly see white teeth on his upper and lower lips! I wish I could get I photo of it, I need to get a better camera.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Ok cool thanks ! I'm still not sure on the Demasoni. I don't think they will bother the Haps or Labs, Just each other. But I do have a 6' long tank to spread them out

I would love to do them, but I'm alittle nervous with them.

The rest of the stocking list looks pretty good s far. One of each species of Haps, and different colors. It " Should " work

I'll re arrange the rock tonight , I don't like how it's just even and takes up the tank just about across the whole bottom

Ammonia went from 4ppm to 2ppm with the water change, and now is under 1ppm, so were moving in the right direction again


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Can I move the rock around right now during the cycle?


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

You can move the rock all you want, you can add any fake plants you want now also if you rinse them before adding to the tank.

As far as the Demasoni....I just suggested it since I knew you originally wanted them and you would have more Mbuna in number. They are smaller cichlids and would look fantastic with the Yellow Labs and Haps.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not try demasoni myself with haps and peacocks...but I have heard of people who keep the more aggressive mbuna with haps and peacocks. Their secret is a large tank and allowing the haps and peacocks to be full grown and mature. Then add mbuna.

I find the demasoni intimidate breeding in labs and acei so my idea is that they would intimidate haps and peacocks (at least the less aggressive ones I like) as much or more.

I also removed my yellow labs from my hap/peacock all male tank...I would not say they bothered each other, but they did not mingle and the labs are happier in a mbuna tank.

Other lake mixes with the haps and peacocks I tried and did not like: Victorians nyererei, astatotilapia, flameback. Tanganyikans shellies, cyps, calvus, leleupi, tret. West African jewels.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks I appreciate your input as I know you been doing this along time

So the labs didn't get along either. That's sad, because they were my most peaceful pick of the Mbuna's

I don't have another tank , so I'm wondering now I'm back to square one.

So I'm back to an all male P&H tank only, or Mbuna only

Yes I did read, let the Haps mature, get to 6" then add the Mbuna if their more on the aggressive side of the Mbuna

I was just starting to pull rock and open the tank for more swimming area for the P&H

I'll probably remove the rock on the right side ( fake one ) and move some rock from the center over their , and remove some of the flat pcs, so it doesn't look so uniform across the top of the rock


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Well, 2 hours later, I made a rock pile on right side with lots of caves, and a smaller one on left lower profile

All the fake rock is out. I have 3 large pcs of Lace rock left, the large fake cichlid rock on the right side with all the holes. Do you think I should add the large fake rock back in to give the left side height also ?

What do you think? Water is really cloudy. I also have these white spider like webs all over, Bacteria ?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You can always take fish out...I would not be scared away from yellow labs. There was no bloodbath and everyone colored up.

I would not get your heart set on a perfect stock with the first try...you will enjoy some tinkering every couple of months.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Ok thanks. Does the tank look ok now for a mix of Mbuna and P&H ?

I was thinking the left side looks bare, and adding the big fake rock with all the holes back in on that side to give it more height


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Ok up till midnight, I'm beat, going to bed. I re-arranged everything again. I'm happy now, I like it allot. I could take some away from the middle to open it up, but it looks natural, and I have some higher pcs breaking the half way line in the upper tank. The fake rock on the left went back in. It just fills it in nice, and has tons of holes in it


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

It looks fine...it's more for your enjoyment anyway. But I'm curious as to why your water is so cloudy....how well did you clean and rinse the substrate and rock?


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

fltekdiver said:


> I would like the tank peaceful as possible


Not going to happen with all male set up I'm sorry to say. Time, frustration and lots of money and chances are you will not get the peace you are wanting.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Roger That said:


> It looks fine...it's more for your enjoyment anyway. But I'm curious as to why your water is so cloudy....how well did you clean and rinse the substrate and rock?


I don't know why. The cloudiness happened when I stalled the cycle. The water was crystal clear using the same substrate in my 90G. I only added another few bags, but rinsed them the same as the rest
When I started up this tank, it was crystal clear, till I added the Lace Rock

Ever since then, I don't know if its the rock or cycle, but it's been cloudy now for 2 weeks


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Mudkicker said:


> fltekdiver said:
> 
> 
> > I would like the tank peaceful as possible
> ...


So what would be your suggestion. I'm open to suggestions. I'll probably start out all male, if it doesn't work out, I'll goto all Mbuna tank, mixed gender. With maybe one or two large Hap or something else for show pcs


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

fltekdiver said:


> Mudkicker said:
> 
> 
> > fltekdiver said:
> ...


Well, I have become a big supporter of mixed gender for various reasons. However, you should really do what you want if you have your heart set on it, within reason of course. In time you will figure out if the constant struggle is something you can live with or not. My then all male tank almost made me quit the hobby until I switched to mixed gender done properly.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Don't you have to put in 4F to 1m then? So.you'll have 2/3 of the tank with grey fish?

What about mostly mbuna, and a blue mooli, and maybe another large hap?


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

fltekdiver said:


> Don't you have to put in 4F to 1m then? So.you'll have 2/3 of the tank with grey fish?
> 
> What about mostly mbuna, and a blue mooli, and maybe another large hap?


Don't underestimate the beauty of female Haps :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well also in a large tank you can do like three species with 3m:9f in many instances. Yes 2/3 are silver, but it just makes the 9 colored males the focal point.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm sorry, This is my first Cichlid tank. Most know I been in SW for the past 3-5 years

So I'm looking for colorful tank, but I would like some to grow 8" or alittle more, as I have a 150G tank, which is 6' by 28" high. It's allot of tank to fill

So If I did 3 Species mixed gender Haps & Peacocks, I would have 9M to 27F ?

Could I add like 6 Yellow Labs in with them to bring in more color ?

27 Fish seems like allot for a 150G no ? I do have 2 x Fuval FX6 Canister filters, so I'm sure I'm capable of filtering a heavy bio load

Can you post some pics of your Females? DO they have any color up ?

I tried to google what does a Female Haps look like, but not much luck

So If I went mixed gender, then instead of like a all male tank, where I'd be picking 1 male of each species Hap, and no two colors alike, I'd be picking 3 Species, adding more males and offsetting their aggression by adding lots of females ?

I would then need so cat fish to keep the fry under control right?

Which do you think or are they equal as far as peaceful , a mixed gender Mbuna Tank, or a mixed gender H&P tank ?


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

DJRansome said:


> Well also in a large tank you can do like three species with 3m:9f in many instances. Yes 2/3 are silver, but it just makes the 9 colored males the focal point.


...or, my rule of thumb is one male per foot(length) & 4+ females per male.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

fltekdiver said:


> I'm sorry, This is my first Cichlid tank. Most know I been in SW for the past 3-5 years
> 
> So I'm looking for colorful tank, but I would like some to grow 8" or alittle more, as I have a 150G tank, which is 6' by 28" high. It's allot of tank to fill
> 
> ...


What is your most favourite African Cichlid...one that you have to have?


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

I think the Blue Moorli , 2nd would be either the electric blue hap or tied with the Venustus Hap (Nimbochromis Venustus)

I made a list on the first page, but this is only going through some that I found, and some others had suggested

I'm alittle nervous now , because I know you and DJRansome and others here have allot of experience in CIchlids, and both of you got away from all males tanks now, and went to mixed gender tanks


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

I LOVE this one also, I took a picture of it in a LFS Hap mixed in with Mbuna



So let me ask you, they have 90% Mbuna and a few mixed Haps in the tank, can't I do something like this tank? I love this tank, and the décor :


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you are going to model on someone else's tank...ask if it has been peaceful with no changes for 2 years or more. That tank has too many fish for my taste. Just a preference.

I had all-male for several years. No bloodbath, it was even peaceful. My favorites (wimpy ones) did not color up so that's why I went with mixed gender.

Ignore the height and the gallons...go by length. For mixed gender 27 is not a bad number in 72". But I stock wimpy haps and peacocks so maybe the higher male ratio will work better (they are not all mature yet since I switched).

You could also do 5 species 1m:4f of each. Moorii, venustus, fryeri, labs and acei.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Ok thank you., I should have been more clear

So I guess what I was trying to say is, the above tank, ( yes I agree it's over stocked ) has mostly Mbuna with a few larger fish. The blue and black stripped one looks like a Hap, in the bottom left, and top right theirs a larger fish, possibly a trout? Theirs 2 more Haps that aren't pictured on the other side

So my options are:

Stock mostly Mbuna mixed gender 80%, and few a few show fish, Can I mix a few male Haps in to have a few show pcs?

Other option is, I do 6 Male Haps , and Yellow labs , but that's 12 fish total?

Other option is, I do a mixed gender Haps tank, with a few Mbuna , maybe yellow labs

So out of those 3 options, when you say the male Haps didn't color up as well, with the absence of females, was the tank all grey fish then?

I would rather have a bunch of colorful Mbuna that I know when I buy them are colorful then right? And maybe have a few show pcs in their? And do 80% Mbuna and a few Haps ?


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Right now you're all over the place. One thing is for sure, you won't be able to have your cake and eat it too. I suggest that you do more research, read the countless posts in this incredible forum and once you know what you want, we can help you to fine tune your final stocking list.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd say that tank is mostly mbuna. Bottom left maybe a peacock...not a mbuna for sure. Top right not even an African...I forget what they are called. Without the history of the tank (has the mix been working for 2 years?) I would not even pay attention to it.

Some would do aggressive mbuna with haps and peacocks, I would not because I like the wimpy haps and peacocks. My mbuna choices will be limited to acei and labs. When the fish are healthy and reasonably compatible, it would be reasonable for 70% or 80% of them to be brightly colored.

So if I did your 3 options outlined above it would look like this:
One: 10 labs, 10 acei, 5 haps
Two: 13 haps and peacocks, 5 labs for 18 fish.
Three: 1m:4f of each (Moorii, Venustus, Fryeri, labs, acei)


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> I'd say that tank is mostly mbuna. Bottom left maybe a peacock...not a mbuna for sure. Top right not even an African...I forget what they are called. Without the history of the tank (has the mix been working for 2 years?) I would not even pay attention to it.
> 
> Some would do aggressive mbuna with haps and peacocks, I would not because I like the wimpy haps and peacocks. My mbuna choices will be limited to acei and labs. When the fish are healthy and reasonably compatible, it would be reasonable for 70% or 80% of them to be brightly colored.
> 
> ...


Perfect, thank you. I need to think these options over


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Ok I've narrowed it down to these 2 options. The above post DJ had mentioned he had a ALL MALE tank for years and it was peaceful. I don't mind they get to 80% color up.

Option one was 10 labs - 10 Acei, and 5 Male Haps . If I would to do this option, I would like to go with 3-4 species of Mbuna, and of groups of 5 possibly. That would still give me 20 Mbuna and 5 Haps

2nd option is 13 Male Haps , and 5 Labs . I like this option also, but I'm not sure if I'll be getting into trouble more here, with 13 male Haps vs the 5 male Haps above and the rest Mbuna

I think It would be safer, more peaceful if I did the 20 Mbuna, and 5 Male Haps

Please correct me if I'm wrong here.

I appreciate the help, as you all know, I've posted many threads and post in the past 2 months trying to get my first Cichlid tank up and running with as much knowledge as possible so I don't end up
" All most getting out of the hobby in a year " as the other poster has said before

We both work allot of hours, and I don't have allot of time to watch the tank, so I'm trying to make the right judgement here up front, and know that I may have to rehome a few fish down the line


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The problem with increasing the mbuna is I would not choose ANY mbuna except for labs or acei. IMO you are more likely to have trouble with the mbuna you add than any haps you add.

Maybe go with option 1 and grow out your haps to full size...couple of years.

Then rehome a group of 5 of labs and/or acei as you decide to try a group (5) of the more aggressive mbuna or 5 additional haps and peacocks.

Continue adjusting (maybe annually) as you see how things go and decide what you like (more haps or more mbuna...mixed gender or all male) and what you are have time for.

Whether all male or mixed gender you are likely to have rehoming issues the first year but if you stock conservatively, the issue will not be urgent requiring action in 24 hours. Having a spare tank helps because you can buy time by removing and holding any problem fish while awaiting resolution.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

fltekdiver said:


> Option one was 10 labs - 10 Acei, and 5 Male Haps . If I would to do this option, I would like to go with 3-4 species of Mbuna, and of groups of 5 possibly. That would still give me 20 Mbuna and 5 Haps


My suggestions...

Mbuna
Yellow Labs group
P.Acei group
Rusties group

Male Haps
1 Aulonocara, not a timid species
1 S Fryeri
1 Otopharnyx Tetrastigma, I highly recommend them!
1 Potomelas, be careful here, some are nasty
1 Placidochromis Phenochilus


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks I appreciate it from you both

New Stocking list, LMK what you think?

1M 4F Yellow Lab Mbuna
1M 4F P. Acei Mbuna
1M 4F Rusties Mbuna

1x Male Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan
1x Male Blue Moorli 
1X Male Nimbochromis venustus
1X Male Otopharynx tetrastigma 
1X Male RED Dragon Blood

I like this mix, what do you think. I could swap a few around, I'm not sure what's compatible with each other

This will give me some yellow , blue, red haps, and a mix a Mbuna,.

That puts me @ 20 fish

Should I up the Mbuna 1 of each species ? Or is 20 a good start


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd leave out the tetrastigma...that's one of my favorite wimpy haps who won't color up with fish like your other choices.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

ok Thanks, I'm heading to the LFS on Saturday to give them the list, see what they can get , so when my tanks ready by summer , I'll be ready, LOL

This cycle is killing me, a month staring at a empty tank, lol


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

fltekdiver said:


> Can I move the rock around right now during the cycle?


Yes u can...well with mbunas I have with my haps and peacocks,,only is yellow labs....


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

What's your ratio
I think you went with all male P&H right?


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

fltekdiver said:


> What's your ratio
> I think you went with all male P&H right?


Yes, well hahaha make it plan bro,,, ratio hahaa meaning,, sorry for the ignorance


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Sorry, ratio how many P&H males did you go with in your 150
And how many Mbuna Yellow labs


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

We just came back from the LFS
I really like the P&H colors, and sizes
Seeing everything in person today helped me choose

I'm going to go back to the plan of 13 Male P&H and only keep Yellow labs in their
I'm undecided to be honest if I want to just do a mixed gender P&H
The females now that I seen went that bad


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

fltekdiver said:


> Sorry, ratio how many P&H males did you go with in your 150
> And how many Mbuna Yellow labs


Not finish yet,, Im going for 50 fish total...now I have about ummm let me see,,,, about 25 fish,,4 yellow labs..probably missed counted ,, just got for more fish yesterday, , fusco, red shoulder, ob peacock, sunshine peacock.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

fltekdiver said:


> We just came back from the LFS
> I really like the P&H colors, and sizes
> Seeing everything in person today helped me choose
> 
> ...


Put a female in there u talking world war 10 hahaha for real.. :fish:


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

No what I meant was, should I keep it all male
Or do a mixed gender 1m to 3-4F

I'm thinking all male


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

fltekdiver said:


> No what I meant was, should I keep it all male
> Or do a mixed gender 1m to 3-4F
> 
> I'm thinking all male


All males, all males yes definitely all males,, if not there be fighting like crazy.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Interesting, I thought mixed gender was easier then a all male

Yes, it will probably be all male


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

fltekdiver said:


> Interesting, I thought mixed gender was easier then a all male
> 
> Yes, it will probably be all male


Nope like a said earlier world war 10..the males well fight more for dominance, showing off for the females


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Ok thanks bro I appreciate it

Did you see my stocking list?

What do you think


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

fltekdiver said:


> Ok thanks bro I appreciate it
> 
> Did you see my stocking list?
> 
> What do you think


I like it ,, just keep the yellow labs


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Ok cool thanks


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Some pics of the tank , it's coming along ! Do you think it's aquascaped for H&P's or more towards a Mbuna tank? My wife is now saying I have it over stocked for a H&P tank, and it looks better suited for a Mbuna tank

Full tank shot:



Left side



Right side


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Revised stocking list as of 1/10/15 :

New Stocking list, LMK what you think?

1M 4F Yellow Lab Mbuna

1x Male Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan
1x Male Blue Moorli 
1X Male Nimbochromis venustus ( Venestus (giraffe) Hap )
1X Male white lip cichlid ( Placidochromis phenochilus )
1X Male RED Dragon Blood
1X Male Lwanda Peacock 
1X Male Benga Sunshine ( peacock yellow ) 
1x Male Protomelas taeniolatus Red (Fire Hap) (Super Red Empress )
1X Male Super VC 10 ( Placidochromis milomo ) I love this one !
1X Male O. B. Peacocks 
1X Male Sunshine Peacock
1X Male German Red Peacock ( I love this one )
1X Male Lemon Jack Peacock ( I love this also! )


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

fltekdiver said:


> Revised stocking list as of 1/10/15 :
> 
> New Stocking list, LMK what you think?
> 
> ...


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Here is the list I have 
1xmloto
1x tawain reef
1x vensustus
1x fusco
1x frontosa
1xfire peacock abino(red dragon )
2× red empress
1x sunshine
1x o.b. peacock
1x red shoulder
1x striped hap with blue face( not a tawain reef shape different )
1× peacock unknown pretty color :fish: 
2x clown loaches
4x yellow labs
2 acei blue with yelllow tips
1×
spot cichlid (call him spot ) black with white lil blue spots)
1× cichld unknown
more to come but thats it for now


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Wow, thanks! Ok the tank is set up for Mbuna's vs Haps? I really like it right now. What would I have to do to make it for H&P's ?

Am I better off doing Mbuna then?


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

fltekdiver said:


> Wow, thanks! Ok the tank is set up for Mbuna's vs Haps? I really like it right now. What would I have to do to make it for H&P's ?
> 
> Am I better off doing Mbuna then?


naaw naaaww its just people's opinions, , go with your haps and peacocks, if you like it how it look go for it...me personally.


----------



## Been_away2long (Jul 13, 2015)

fltekdiver,

nice list the Dragon blood and lemon Jake and OB might be an issue as they get bigger they are more on the aggressive side compared to others.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Thank you.

We maybe leaning back to Mbuna's now. Were starting up a Red Sea 450 Max SW tank here in the next 2 months

So since I'll be doing a SW tank again, I'm not sure if were upto the challenge of a ALL MALE H&P

I think now were going to do Mbuna, and try to find maybe 2-4 larger fish we can mix in with them

I was thinking 5 Species 1m - 4f Mbuna, I'll have to go back and check my stocking list

I was hoping I could still mix in a few large fish with them


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Heading to LFS to get a few yellow labs sexed

Here's the Mbuna stocking list as of 1/16/16

Group of 5 synodontis multipunctatus for fry
yellow labs
White top hara
Pseudotropheus socolpfi
Rusties ? Look at
Hong ? Look at
Ob zebra ( white and black)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not mix hara and hongi. Hara and socolofi will work together, but similar blue color. Maybe albino socolofi?

Is the OB zebra Metriaclima estherae OB? IDK what you mean by white and black. Don't save fry if you mix them with yellow labs.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks, I appreciate it

I'll delete the Hong

The OB zebra is the white one with black spots
Sorry I copied the notepad off my Samsung Note 4, and it copied my notes also where it says look at lol

I can tweak the list during this week.
Today I'm on going to get a couple of fish since I'm at the end of my cycle and i added more Dr Tims one and only today

Im going to pay alittle more to get them sexed


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

jimmie said:


> Here is the list I have
> 1xmloto
> 1x tawain reef
> 1x vensustus
> ...


Deathly similar to 50 fathoms tank stock in the back of the store


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

somebody said:


> jimmie said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the list I have
> ...


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

You got it...thats my spot for yrs bro...


----------

